# Saw these on Facebook tonight....



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....I love them!!!!!!!!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/93374978/funky-urban-romance-colorful-leg-warmers?ref=af_circ_favitem


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love em! I want a pair!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What fun..... colors, designs, pockets, Oh My!!!! I wonder what she charged for them......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What fun..... colors, designs, pockets, Oh My!!!! I wonder what she charged for them......


I don't know....maybe write to her and ask...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just wrote to her...I'll let you know if she replies.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I got this reply....




Gabriela Pomplova

July 31 2012 11:45pm EDT

Hi there!

I won't be able to repeat the exact pair but could make something of a similar design :~)

Price is usually $59 for this kind; and with a condition that it's up to me how I'm going to design them.
add $15 custom fee if you want them look a certain way.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Aren't they brilliant.
Only wish my legs were good enough to show them off.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I wish she would just sell the pattern.. she would make a fortune just from this group


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW! Aren't those gorgeous!!!


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

those are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow - beautiful!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Bright and cheery!!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Now those are TOO cute! Thanks!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

What a talent she is.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, I just love those, but aren't i too old to be wearing something like those (59)??


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> WOW, I just love those, but aren't i too old to be wearing something like those (59)??


Isn't this the age we can start wearing what we want???...LOL


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

Very cute but I couldn't pull those off!


----------

